# SMF Member Rankings



## TulsaJeff (Oct 16, 2017)

So... years ago when the forum was very young, I came up with some member rankings or user titles to give folks as their number of member messages accrued.

*Here is what they are:*

0-29 Newbie
30-74 Fire Starter
75-149 Smoke Blower
150-299 Meat Mopper
300-999 Smoking Fanatic
1000-4999 Master of the Pit

Here is one I am adding today..
5000-9999 Smoking Guru

I need ideas for:
10,000-24,999
25,000 through 49,999
50,000-99,999

Post your ideas! I look forward to seeing what you come up with:)


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2017)

How about for 50,000-99,999, "I don't have a life".
Al


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 17, 2017)

Lol, good one Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 17, 2017)

Q Master General.
Capt. Smoke
Smoke Czar
Professor Smoke
Lifer
Chairman of the Q
Smoke for Brains


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 17, 2017)

How high are the top post numbers now?


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 17, 2017)

10,000-24,999  Secretary of The State of The Smoke
25,000 through 49,999  Vice President of The Smoke
50,000-99,999  President of The Smoke


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 17, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> How high are the top post numbers now?


About 35k


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm not sure about some of these suggestions that sound like command positions. The top posters here don't command, they lead by example, and advise. This place is more cooperative than competitive. And the existing range names are all associated with smoking.

Maybe something like

10,000-24,999: Doctor of Smoke
25,000 through 49,999: Sage of the Pit
50,000-99,999: Enlightened Exemplar


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 17, 2017)

(Smoke for brains )I assume instead of complementary  and funny , people won't get it.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 17, 2017)

Blue Whisper had a great idea.
10,000-24,999 Smoke Doctor
25,000-49,999 Smoking Einstein
50,000-99,999 Infinite Smoker


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 17, 2017)

10 - 25 super smoker
25 - 50 professor of smoke
50 plus doc of smoke


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 17, 2017)

Minister of smoke


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 17, 2017)

smokinal said:


> How about for 50,000-99,999, "I don't have a life".
> Al


Lol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 17, 2017)

Smoke Whisperer


----------



## sqwib (Oct 17, 2017)

When you get to 35,001
Your post count resets to zero!!!


----------



## theelballew (Oct 17, 2017)

BBQ Sensei


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 17, 2017)

Purple Haze Meister
Smoking Grand Vizier
Master of the Smoking Universe

Perhaps you could use some of the terms from the old trades: apprentice; journeyman; master; grand master.

This is my best suggestion:

Smoking Oracle

or 

Oracle of Smoke


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 17, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> I'm not sure about some of these suggestions that sound like command positions. The top posters here don't command, they lead by example, and advise. This place is more cooperative than competitive. And the existing range names are all associated with smoking.
> 
> Maybe something like
> 
> ...



I would say that these are indeed ranks as to a person's being here and being active or showing personal experiences..
 OTBS is your recognition of helping people here.
Title /Rank all good


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 24, 2018)

I would think that somewhere up the post count you'd have creosote for blood....
And smoke rings in your underware... :confused:


----------



## lantzy75 (May 2, 2018)

10,000-24,999 - Smoking Champion
25,000 through 49,999 - Smoking Demi-God
50,000-99,999 - Smoking God


----------



## pops6927 (May 2, 2018)

0-29 Newbie
30-74 Fire Starter
75-149 Smoke Blower
150-299 Meat Mopper
300-999 Smoking Fanatic
1000-4999 Master of the Pit

Here is one I am adding today..
5000-9999 Smoking Guru

I need ideas for:
10,000-24,999  Smoking Authority
25,000 through 49,999  Smoking Leader
50,000-99,999  Smoking Sage


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 27, 2019)

Where does ''Epic Pitmaster' or 'Legendary Pitmaster' come in?
Or for that matter SMF Hall of Fame Pitmaster?


----------



## Medina Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

50,000-99,999 - Up in Smoke 
25,000 through 49,999- Thank You for Smoking
10,000-24,999 Cold Turkey from 1971


----------



## sqwib (Jun 28, 2019)

50,000-99,000 Bloody Keys (Bloody Fingers)


----------

